# Amphenol like connector for low voltage testpoint in precharge circuit



## aldosebastian (Oct 30, 2019)

Hi guys, I’m designing a pre charge circuit that is connected from a battery pack to a motorcontroller. The circuit will be inside a box, outside the box will be some connectors (like Amphenol) that serve as testpoints for checking if the relays inside are open or closed, and also the state of the signals that control the relays. I’m having trouble finding companies that sell connectors for this low voltage application, because usually Amphenols are large and for high voltage situations. Does anyone have experience with designing a pre-charge circuit and can help me?


----------



## dedlast (Aug 17, 2013)

Amphenol makes a huge variety of connectors. At my work we use MIL-STD 38999, 100-pin, 22 gauge connectors. The ones we use cost anywhere from ~$40 up to over $70 depending on a few things. I don't know what style of connector you are using but I'm sure you can get them much smaller and cheaper than what we use. Digi-key or Mouser would be good places to look.


Bill


----------

